# Some of my wood projects - Peyton Colorado



## Steelart99 (Dec 29, 2012)

So, I have attached a few images of my wood projects. I also make a variety of knives, jewelry and some sculptures. Lately, wood turning has peeked my interest. I have committed to making a cherry burl companion urn for my parent's ashes. Dad passed earlier this year. Mom is planning to be around to watch her great grandchildren grow up, so I have a little time.
:cray:

[attachment=15335] black cherry burly

[attachment=15336] snake wood handled folding knife

[attachment=15334] red mallet burl


----------



## healeydays (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the knife handle. What is it?


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 29, 2012)

healeydays said:


> I love the knife handle. What is it?



Snake wood. Meteorite Damascus blade


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice work they look great. Rick


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are all cool, nice job!

Tom


----------



## DKMD (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful stuff! I usually go for the turnings, but that knife is just killer!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2012)

All very nice work, well done!


----------



## phinds (Dec 29, 2012)

That's some really nice stuff.


----------



## Steelart99 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments. I''ve made some shallow hollow forms, but really want to work on some deep hollow forms fairly soon. I always have variety of knife projects going along with jewelry orders from my female family members.


----------

